# Delaware goes where NJ should be...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*ADVISORY COUNCIL ON TIDAL FINFISHERIES *

MINUTES OF JANUARY 19, 2011 

Richardson and Robbins Building Auditorium, 89 Kings Highway, Dover, Delaware 19901
Phone: 302-739-9914, Fax: 302-739-6157

ADVISORY COUNCIL
Dewayne Fox, Ph.D., Chairman 
Bernie Pankowski 
Brian Hoffecker 
James “Jay” Little 
Marvin Kahl, Jr. 
Ken Logan 
P. “Wes” Townsend (Absent)


DIVISION OF FISH & WILDLIFE 
Craig Shirey
Patrick Emory
Stewart Michels
Jeff Tinsman
Scott Newlin
Capt. John Rutherford
Kim Records

PUBLIC
16 Visitors

(Snip)

Mr. Tinsman displayed the proposed regulation to be added to Tidal Finfish Regulation 3536 Fish Pot Requirements: _5.0 It shall be unlawful to take or attempt to take any finfish within the geographic boundaries of any permitted artificial reef site under Delaware jurisdiction by any method other than hook and line or spear. The coordinates of Delaware permitted reef sites are defined in U.S. Army Corps of Engineers permit CENAP-OP-R-200500059-1 and any updated permits subsequently issued and are depicted on NOAA charts 12304 and 12214._ He explained that this addition does not preclude conch pots being set on or near artificial reef sites because the wording only speaks of taking finfish. After some discussion, the Council passed a motion to approve the proposed amendment. 

(Snip)


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*Delaware moves to "Take Back its Reefs!" *

June 16, 2011
Press Release
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
Belmar, NJ

In a move that emphasizes the severity of the conflicts caused by commercial fishing gear on artificial reefs the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council voted overwhelmingly last night to approve Delaware's application for Special Management Zone (SMZ) status on its five (5) reefs located in federal ocean waters. Delaware requested federal protection so that it can resolve gear conflicts and maintain federal reef funding. 

The Council's approval initiates the formation of a committee composed of Council members and scientists from the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), to examine the gear conflict in detail. It will then provide recommendations to the NMFS Regional Director, who will make the final decision regarding SMZ designation.

Jeff Tinsman, Reef Coordinator, Delaware Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control, submitted the formal application to confer Special Management Zone (SMZ) status. Although DE's reefs have been built with federal Sport Fish Restoration funds, totaling approximately $600,000 annually, they have been taken over by fish and lobster trappers, some from neighboring New Jersey. 

According to Tinsman, "SMZ designation for our five reefs will affect 0.2 percent of the 2,323 square miles of sea floor off Delaware." He continued, "Trappers will still have 99.8 percent of the ocean to set their traps. If we do not resolve the access problem on our offshore reefs - federal funding will be terminated." 

Also testifying on the behalf of anglers was Bill Figley, former Reef Coordinator for NJ. His presentation focused on the trap gear conflict and how traps restrict access of anglers; the intended users of reefs. Figley explained that traps and trap lines snag fishing rigs and anchors, traps become fouled and lost on reef structures creating permanent obstacles, they also obstruct reef construction operations. Figley stated, "If the number of traps on reefs was at the level it was back when the Reef Program started, I would not be here but there is so much trap gear that many anglers avoid fishing our reefs."

In April of this year Dr. John Organ, Northeast Regional Director of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service's Sport Fish Restoration Program, cut federal funding to NJ's Reef Program, which amounts to $294,000 annually. He did so due to New Jersey's failure to resolve the gear conflict on reefs, after being warned in 2007. 

Dr. Organ also testified before the council stating that federal funding guidelines are clear about Sport Fish Restoration funds being used to benefit recreational fisheries, and when commercial fishing operations interfere with the intended uses of federal aid projects the grantee must take steps to eliminate the problem or face loss of federal funding. 

In the case of NJ reefs, the NJ Department of Environmental Protection is the fund grantee and is responsible for resolving the gear conflict, something the state agency has ignored over the years. According to Dr. Organ reef construction is an excellent use of federal funds, providing fish habitat and expanding angling opportunities.

Peter Himchak, biologist with the NJ Division of Fish and Wildlife said, "While we have not been given any direction from above, I think NJ should have a representative on the investigation committee."

Figley added, "It would seem that in this time of budget cuts that New Jersey should do all it can to maintain federal funding and generate revenue from recreational use of its artificial reefs. Delaware has taken some big steps towards making its reefs trap-free. New Jersey has missed an excellent opportunity to join the process." 

################################################## 


You can contact your Assemblyperson and ask that they become a Co-Sponsor


----------

